# Move If I VR?



## triggerhappy (27 Apr 2014)

If I am currently done BMQ and attach posted to Ottawa for OJT/OJE which is where my home is...will I be moved to another base away from home if I voluntary release?


----------



## jeffb (27 Apr 2014)

What are you asking here? If you VR will you be moved somewhere?


----------



## SeaKingTacco (27 Apr 2014)

It is difficult to tell, but I think the OP is asking if he will gave to go back to wherever he is attach posted from to effect his release.


----------



## ModlrMike (27 Apr 2014)

In my experience, one would most likely have their attach posting cancelled, and their release effected by the parent unit at the parent unit's location.


----------



## triggerhappy (28 Apr 2014)

Sorry for the confusion. I would like to obviously stay in Ottawa and return to my old employer and apply to school.


----------



## q_1966 (28 Apr 2014)

After training (BMQ, QL3) and being posted to your unit, you do not get a paid move to the location you would like to live if you VR, only if you complete your contract.


----------



## kev994 (28 Apr 2014)

Couldn't you just leave your stuff in Ottawa and take a suitcase to your parent unit to conduct your release?


----------



## triggerhappy (28 Apr 2014)

Yes I could do that. Just 6 months living out of a suitcase waiting/wasting away is what I'm trying to avoid! Thanks for all replys and information!


----------

